# Problem mit Struts und tiles



## Samson_Miller (11. Okt 2007)

Ich habe ein Problem mit <tiles:insert>.

Ich habe mir eine .jsp definiert (template_top.jsp), die den oberen Teil der Seite enthält. Und dann habe ich auch noch eine .jsp definiert (template_bottom.jsp), die den unteren Teil der Seite enthält.

In meiner Overview.jsp habe ich dann mittels:


```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-html" prefix="html" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-tiles" prefix="tiles" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-bean" prefix="bean" %>

<tiles:insert page="/jsp/template/template_top.jsp" flush="true" />
				
Willkommen

<tiles:insert page="/jsp/template/template_bottom.jsp" flush="true" />
```

die Seiten zusammengetzt.

In der template_top.jsp öffne ich den <html> Bereich und schreibe dann informationen rein. Der </html> Bereich wird dann aber erst in der template_bottom.jsp wieder geschlossen.

Wenn ich mit <html> und </html> arbeite, klappt das auch. Wenn ich aber mit <html:html> und </html:html> arbeite, dann bekomme ich nur eine weiße Seite im Browser und im logfile steht:


```
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: /jsp/template/template_top.jsp(55,5) Unterminated &html:html tag
```

Wo genau liegt der Fehler?


----------



## maki (11. Okt 2007)

JSP Seiten müssen konsistent sein, du kannst nicht einfach so in einer JSP Seite ein <html:html> tag aufmachen und in einer anderen schliessen...

Öffne und schliesse doch mal das <html:html> tag in derselben Seite, zB. in der Overview.jsp:

```
%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-html" prefix="html" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-tiles" prefix="tiles" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-bean" prefix="bean" %>

<html:html>
<tiles:insert page="/jsp/template/template_top.jsp" flush="true" />
            
Willkommen

<tiles:insert page="/jsp/template/template_bottom.jsp" flush="true" /> 
</html:html>
```


----------



## Samson_Miller (11. Okt 2007)

Viele Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Das klappt jetzt soweit, ich öffne und schließe den <html:html> tag jetzt in der Overview.jsp und nur noch der <body> -Tag ist auf die zwei Seiten aufgeteilt.


----------



## maki (11. Okt 2007)

> und nur noch der <body> -Tag ist auf die zwei Seiten aufgeteilt.


Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber das verursacht bei mir Stirnrunzeln..


----------



## Samson_Miller (11. Okt 2007)

Das macht nichts, es läuft alles so wie ich es möchte


----------

